# Official Friend Code Library



## Copper (Jan 28, 2006)

We need an MKDS friend code library! So I'm going to make one

Sages/mods/admins:
Zero_13: 231988 / 800223
Darthgohan1: 154678/864656
PKMNMasterSamus: Starwind, 154678-864656                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    


Members:
Lone_Wolf:43385900157 
Glactor:227692-749563
DS_MARKER:141-793-455-070-
ZachsterPoke:NS ZachP, 1418-0598-7868
Olaf72:485395-585432


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 28, 2006)

Once I find mine I'll post it here.


----------



## Zero_13 (Jan 28, 2006)

Good luck.

Here is mine:

Zero_13: 231988 / 800223


----------



## Copper (Jan 28, 2006)

Updated Also thanks to Bulerias this topic is now official!


----------



## IslandGuy (Feb 4, 2006)

DS_MARKER:141-793-455-070-


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 4, 2006)

43385900157 lone_wolf


----------



## Copper (Feb 4, 2006)

ehh this will probobly be closed due to a master friend list is being created


----------



## Glactor (Feb 5, 2006)

Name: Glactor
Friend Code: 227692-749563


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 6, 2006)

TBT name: PKMNMasterSamus
MKDS name: Starwind
friend code : 154678-864656


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 6, 2006)

No, this can still be in effect; I'll explain later.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 9, 2006)

Copper, it's your job to update this...


----------



## SL92 (Mar 18, 2006)

I'll go find it now.


----------



## Tennis=Life (May 29, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> TBT name: PKMNMasterSamus
> MKDS name: Starwind
> friend code : 154678-864656


 was it added?


----------



## Copper (May 29, 2006)

I added you


----------



## olaf72 (Jul 24, 2006)

Here is mine:
Game name: olaf72
Code:
485395
585432


----------



## ZachsterPoke (Aug 9, 2006)

1418-0598-7868
-NS ZachP


----------



## Copper (Aug 9, 2006)

Ok you guys are added!


----------



## Kogori (Sep 10, 2006)

Kogori: 270656 362653


----------

